# Just A Giant Rhombeus Name Rhomasaur



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's all 18" of Rhomasaur!


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Beauty


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

beautiful and scary thing..


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

So nice !!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

names as kick ass as the fish


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

crazy ass rhomb man what a best love it









kane


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yup, weerhom's monster rhom is one of the most epic fish of all-time on this website!...


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

True Monster..... Must hve more photos...


----------



## vince.v (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! 18inch monster rhom...salute to the keeper.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

This thing is a beast! Any updated pictures?


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

very awesome rhombus. wish I have something this awesome ...!!!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice


----------

